# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Rreth veseve

## ArtanMasa

Jeta në shoqëri njerëzore favorizon shfaqjen e veseve shoqërore, çka sështë arsye për të mos u bërë atyre qëndresë, krejt e kundërta madje.


Ngadhënjimi mbi veset është në sajë të njerëzve rreth nesh si dhe falë Zotit, që na vëzhgon e do të na gjykojë.


Parasëgjithash është krenaria: të mbivlerësuarit e vetes duke nënvleftësuar ndërkaq të tjerët; përbën refuzimin e pranimit të përulësisë kur këtë e kërkon natyra e gjërave; për rrjedhojë, nënkupton marrjen si poshtërim të çdo qëndrimi që thjesht shpalos kufizimet tona.


Pastaj është egoizmi: të menduarit për interesin vetjak duke harruar kësisoj atë të të tjerëve.


Pikërisht në këtë sektor gjenden egocentrizmi dhe narcisizmi, pa harruar sedrën. Trashësia: paaftësia e të shquarit ndërmjet thelbësores dhe dytësores e, për pasojë, shëmtia morale e mendjevogëlsisë; është gjithashtu mungesë e ndjesisë së përpjesëtimit, pra përparësive.


Ligësia: vullneti për ta lënduar tjetrin, në një mënyrë a një tjetër; (e tillë) është sidomos përfolja, shpifja dhe mëria.


Hipokrizia: qëndron në kryerjen e të gjitha veseve, duke praktikuar ndërkohë ushtrime shpirtërore, të cilat në këtë kontekst bëhen sakrilegje.


Duke iu kthyer krenarisë dhe egoizmit: duhet patur parasysh refleksi i vetmbrojtjes dhe refleksi i akuzimit të të tjerëve. Kurse përfolja e sidomos shpifja nëkupton fajet e mëposhtme: së pari, të thënit e tepërt, pra ekzagjerimin dhe fallsifikimin e gjërave; së dyti, të thënit e vetëm gjysmës së ngjarjes  çka përsëri nënkupton fallsifikimin e asaj që kërkohet të tregohet  ose thënien e gjërave jashta kontekstit; së treti, projektimi i qëllimeve të rreme tek të tjerët; së katërti, përgjithësimi arbitrar i fakteve të veçanta; së pesti, thjesht shpikja e gjërave inekzistente, që përbën shpifjen në kuptimin e saj të njohur.


Veset shpiejnë në ferr.


Ne nuk e dimë si mat Zoti; një gabim që mund të na duket i vogël mund të jetë i madh tek Ai. Njeriu është i lirë dhe zotëron aftësinë për ti kapërcyer të gjitha veset. Ai mund ti mposhtë ato me anë të përpjekjes, inteligjencës dhe lutjes; e gjithashtu nëpërmjet ndjesisë së të bukurës. Qielli ndihmon ata që ndihmojnë veten.


Përgojimet dhe shpifjet

Përgojimi është një e keqe sepse ai që nuk është i pranishëm smund të mbrohet dhe sepse nxjerrja e një fakti të pafavorshëm mund ta lëndojë, gjithashtu sepse për nga vetë natyra e tij njeriu priret ta mbivlerësojë fuqinë e vet të gjykimit.


Nga pikëpamja e logjikës së thjeshtë është normale që një njeri të tregojë fakte që e habisin ose e bëjnë të vuajë, ngase në parim ai e gëzon përherë të drejtën që të kërkojë këshillë dhe të vetsigurohet për korrektësinë e ndjenjës së tij; por kjo kushtëzohet nga saktësia e fakteve dhe paanësia e dëshmuesit, si dhe nga dinjiteti moral i bashkëbiseduesit  kjo, veçmas mbrojtjes së të papranishmëve.


Mirëpo, në praktikë nuk ekziston mënyrë për të garantuar që këto kushte të plotësohen krejtësisht gjithmonë, dhe çështë e vërteta në nëntë nga dhjetë raste nuk do të jetë ashtu.


Rrjedhimisht, përderisa merret me kolektivitetin, ligji moral e ka për detyrë ta flijojë përjashtimin për hir të rregullës dhe të vërtetën e veçantë për dobinë e përgjithshme.


Sa për shpifjen, ajo qëndron në përhapjen poshtë e lart të fakteve të pasakta dhe të pafavorshme, dhe në të interpretuarit e gjërave të pafavorshme që i nënshtrohen një kuptimi të favorshëm, duke mos bërë dallimin midis asaj që është e sigurtë, e besueshme, e mundur, e dyshimtë, e pabesueshme dhe e pamundur. Shpifja nuk është çështje gabimesh aksidentale, por pasioni sistematik.


Dyshimi

Prirja për dyshim nuk është mënyrë më normale inteligjence sesa mashtrimi. Nëse dyshimi është i ligjshëm kur shfaqet rastësisht  dhe si përjashtim  nga një përshtypje e drejtë, ai është i paligjshëm me tu bërë prirje apo njëfarë parimi, sepse atëherë sjell një sëmundje shpirti të papërputhshme me virtytin dhe përshpirtshmërinë.


Dyshimi nuk ushqehet vetëm nga iluzione subjektive: ai jeton edhe në kurriz të përshtypjeve objektive, të cilat janë po aq iluzore, edhe pse të rrënjëzuara në fakte.


Në të vërtetë, dyshimi, i cili në thelb shpërfill ligjet e koinçidencës dhe paradoksit, shpesh e gjen veten të mbështetet nga dukje që mjedisi i krijon krejt pa shkak, çka nuk hyn te aspektet më të pakta të iluzionit kozmik; këto mundësi  akumulime koinçidencash, dukjesh sipërfaqësore të kundërta me një realitet që fshehin  janë zbatime të domosdoshme të parimit të kundërshtisë, që përfshihet në Mundësinë universale.


Nganjëherë paradoksi është i qëllimtë nga ana e njeriut, siç tregon shembulli klasik i Omar Khajjamit, urtia e të cilit e veshur në mendjelehtësi i kundërvihet farisejizmit të veshur në devotshmëri; nëse hipokrizia fetare është e mundur, paradoksi i kundërt duhet të jetë po aq i tillë.


Verbëria moraliste

Nëse ′Bukuria është shkëlqimi i të Vërtetit′, atëherë mund të thuhet se moralizmi qëndron në shkëputjen e bukurisë nga e vërteta. Pa të vërtetën, bukuria nuk mund të qëndrojë, çka shpjegon shëmtinë që i përngjitet moralizmit. Ai e zëvendëson njohjen e të vërtetës me idhujtarinë e një ′të mire′ shpesh arbitrare dhe të kufizuar.


Në vetë natyrën e gjërave, moralizmi është injorant si për të vërtetën, ashtu edhe për bukurinë: ai nuk e shmang dot të qenit hipokrit në lidhje me të parën dhe karikaturesk me të dytën. Ndër kriteret më të spikatura të moralizmit është përgojimi i objektit në funksion të korruptueshmërisë së subjektit.


Gabimi i anasjelltë  ai i intelektualizmit  qëndron në shkëputjen e të vërtetës nga bukuria  jo per se, çka i mjafton në vetvete, por të vërtetës së pasqyruar brenda nesh e të përcjellë prej nesh. Çështja e bukurisë nuk ngrihet për të bukurën e kulluar, por për marrësin njerëzor, për substancën që ajo u jep shkëndijave ndriçuese të shpirtit.


Relativiteti i konceptimeve morale dhe i lidhjes së ideve përkatëse shfaqet në mënyrë mbresëlënëse tek përgjithësimet e rreme të moralizmit të veshjes, që ka asgjësuar shumë fise; njerëzit merakosen për "moralin"  me ose pa motive të mëtejshme komerciale  dhe janë të paaftë të vërejnë karakterin imoral të atij lloji të degradimit universal që është përhapur me forma të caktuara të veshjes.


Ky moralizëm zyrtar e i "qytetëruar" duket se parapëlqen adulterin e veshur ndaj nuditetit të virgjër; mes njerëzve të zhveshur për nga tradita, ai përbën lehtësisht pedantizëm, lakmi e madje keqdashje.


Trashësia, dobësia dhe ligësia

Injoranca që përbën kushtin themelor të shkeljes është e një rendi krejt tjetër nga mosdija e thjeshtë teorike: ajo është padituri efektive, që e ka rrënjën te zemra e jo tek arsyeja apo kujtesa; dhe pikërisht kjo injorancë është ajo që Shkrimet monoteiste e quajnë, me saktësi të madhe, "ngurtësim zemre."


Injoranca shpaloset në tri mënyra kryesore: trashësi, dobësi dhe ligësi, të cilat janë privime nga Urtia Hyjnore, Fuqia Hyjnore dhe Mëshira (ose Bukuria) Hyjnore, që kanë si cilësi përkatëse njerëzore inteligjencën, forcën dhe mirësinë.


Trashësia është paaftësia për të shquar thelbësoren nga aksidentalja: ajo qëndron në të kapurit pas fakteve të thjeshta dhe të konsideruarit e tyre thjesht në vetvete, pra pa kurrfarë induksioni; dobësia është braktisja e iluzioneve dhe mungesa e depërtimit intelektual ndaj dukjeve, e kësisoj mungesë homogjeniteti të brendshëm e për pasojë edhe qëndrese; së fundmi, ligësia, që është ku e ku më i rëndi "jokonformitet"  sepse është haptazi "aktiv" dhe "i ndërgjegjshëm"  përbën një abstraksion i cili është i anasjellti i atij që vjen nga inteligjenca: ndërkohë që inteligjenca lejon shikimin e marrëdhënieve të brendshme të gjërave, ligësia përfaqëson një prirje qartësisht kufizuese, mohuese e shkatërruese.


Para se të kryejë një shkelje, njeriu mashtron veten; për të rrëzuar përkohësisht gjykimin e tij, ai zhvillon argumente që, në varësi të rastit apo individit, karakterizohen ose nga trashësia, ose nga dobësia, ose nga ligësia: i trashi e shpërbën aftësinë e tij shquese në njëfarë topitjeje; i dobëti e braktis karshi iluzionit; i ligu e thyen atë me dhunë.


Mund të thuhej më tej se shkelja përmes trashësisë është veprim  ose heqje  e privuar nga arsyeja e mjaftueshme; dhe përderisa është reagim, i përgjigjet thjesht një fakti. Shkelja përmes dobësisë karakterizohet me një arsye të mjaftueshme iluzore; ajo niset në thelb nga reagimi ndaj një dukjeje. Së fundmi, shkelja me anë të ligësisë ka si arsye të mjaftueshme pikërisht prirjen e ulët të mohimit, me fjalë të tjera, urrejtjen e asaj që duket si afirmim i Normës Hyjnore.


Krenaria

Krenaria qëndron në marrjen e vetes për çka nuk jemi dhe nënçmimin e të tjerëve. Vetrespekti nënkupton njohjen e asaj që jemi dhe moslejimin e poshtërimit tonë.


Vetrespekti nuk na pengon të nënshtrohemi para asaj që na tejkalon; ai është larg nga të qenit i kundërti i përulësisë së vërtetë, çfarëdo që të thonë moralistët sipërfaqësorë. Sipas Shën Agustinit, ′veset e tjera i bashkohen të keqes, që ajo të mund të kryhet; vetëm krenaria i ngjitet të mirës, që ajo të mund të shuhet.′ Sipas Betiusit, ′të gjitha veset e tjera i largohen Zotit; vetëm krenaria i ngrihet kundër.′

----------

